# Just Picked These Two Up at the Forks of the Deleware Show Today



## BrentC (Oct 23, 2021)

The first is an AR Cox iron pontil from Norristown. It has a small open bubble on the front.  The second is an amber Birdsboro Bottling Works.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice bottle BrentC. I like the open letters on your A.R. Cox. I just got a one also. A bit newer and so not iron pontiled.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## BrentC (Oct 23, 2021)

Thank you.  I have a few like the one you have.


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 23, 2021)

BrentC said:


> The first is an AR Cox iron pontil from Norristown. It has a small open bubble on the front.  The second is an amber Birdsboro Bottling Works.  View attachment 231210View attachment 231211


Man they are a real nice pair of Pa. bottles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shotdwn (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice bottles. The color on the Cox bottle is great.


----------



## butchndad (Oct 23, 2021)

BrentC  -   i don't know if you specifically collect Norristown but if so i have a Irvin Reinert hutch with stopper i'd sell or trade. If of interest i'll send some photos


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 24, 2021)

Are there 4 pontiled Cox bottles in the picture. First one is the iron pontil, killer color then the 2nd, 4th another killer color and the 6th one? Sweet cox pony blob BrentC.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2021)

The other 4 have a smooth base like yours.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 24, 2021)

BrentC said:


> The other 4 have a smooth base like yours.


Oh. I keep looking at that 5th one. It is so clean! I also dig the crude lip on the 6th. Thanks for the picture BrentC. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2021)

butchndad said:


> BrentC  -   i don't know if you specifically collect Norristown but if so i have a Irvin Reinert hutch with stopper i'd sell or trade. If of interest i'll send some photos


PM sent


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Oh. I keep looking at that 5th one. It is so clean! I also dig the crude lip on the 6th. Thanks for the picture BrentC.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The 5th one was professionally tumbled.  I bought it at Shupp's Grove a few years ago.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 24, 2021)

BrentC said:


> The 5th one was professionally tumbled.  I bought it at Shupp's Grove a few years ago.


I was there this summer. Got a great open pontiled cathedral pepper sauce bottle. Attic mint condition.  Not too far from where I live.  Hopefully they will have the native American artifacts, I missed the last one August 14 &15th.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I was there this summer. Got a great open pontiled cathedral pepper sauce bottle. Attic mint condition.  Not too far from where I live.  Hopefully they will have the native American artifacts, I missed the last one August 14 &15th.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I picked up the tallest one in the picture last month at Shupp's Grove .  They get some really nice bottles there.


----------



## Steve Shackley (Oct 27, 2021)

BrentC said:


> The first is an AR Cox iron pontil from Norristown. It has a small open bubble on the front.  The second is an amber Birdsboro Bottling Works.  View attachment 231210View attachment 231211


Beautiful color.


----------



## Auburnbeer (Oct 27, 2021)

BrentC said:


> The first is an AR Cox iron pontil from Norristown. It has a small open bubble on the front.  The second is an amber Birdsboro Bottling Works.  View attachment 231210View attachment 231211


Very nice, couple of beautiful ones !


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 27, 2021)

BrentC said:


> Thank you.  I have a few like the one you have.


Brent, what did these bottles contain?


----------



## BrentC (Oct 27, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Brent, what did these bottles contain?


They are beer and soda bottles.


----------



## cor3y7 (Oct 27, 2021)

Very nice. You must be local to me.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 27, 2021)

cor3y721 said:


> Very nice. You must be local to me.


I live a few miles from Valley Forge.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Oct 27, 2021)

Early Norristown Bottles

Check out the above link


----------



## BrentC (Oct 27, 2021)

That is a great link. Thanks for sharing.

Brent


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Oct 27, 2021)

Several 1 and 2 known examples of Cox bottlers as well as Freedly's pontiled and McGrath & McDermott's Smooth based bottles.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Oct 27, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Man they are a real nice pair of Pa. bottles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gorgeous Bottles ! Now I will have to tell my Brother to keep an eye open for Birdsboro Bottling Co. for me since he lives there ! And am in love with the A.R.Cox I picked up a pair on Facebook Market place from a couple in Ambler PA. Sort of got me started on squat sodas ! Well actually my Dyotville bottle Works Squat got me started on them.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 28, 2021)

Oldsdigger said:


> Gorgeous Bottles ! Now I will have to tell my Brother to keep an eye open for Birdsboro Bottling Co. for me since he lives there ! And am in love with the A.R.Cox I picked up a pair on Facebook Market place from a couple in Ambler PA. Sort of got me started on squat sodas ! Well actually my Dyotville bottle Works Squat got me started on them.



Very nice bottles.  I have a few other Birdsboro bottles but they are hutches that are clear and aqua in color. I think I have a clear crown top somewhere too.

I had not seen an amber bottle or a blob from Birdsboro before the show.  A different dealer had a twin to mine.  He wanted 3 times what I paid for this one.

Brent


----------

